# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  behringer xenyx 1204 πρόβλημα με τα fader

## mpex2006km

Έχω την προαναφερόμενη κονσόλα και έχω πρόβλημα με τα fader όλων των καναλιών. Όταν τα βάζω στο τέρμα κάνουν τον ίδιο θόρυβο όπως όταν είναι κομμένο κάπου το καλώδιο και "γδέρνει" τον ήχο. Βρήκα ένα pdf με το service manual αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τής τιμές (γράφει για παράδειγμα 10kd) των προϊόντων.

Θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας για να φτιάξω τα σπασμένα. 
Σας βάζω και τω pdf
http://elektrotanya.com/behringer_xe.../download.html

----------


## mpex2006km

???anyone???

----------


## Danza

Σπρέι επαφών χωρίς λάδι δοκίμασες?

----------


## east electronics

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βρε παιδια τι στο καλο συμβαινει ????
Σηκωνεις το τηλεφωνο παιρνεις την αντιπροσωπεια  πληρωνεις  6 ευρα το κομματι και τελος ....

----------

mariosm (16-08-11)

----------


## Danza

Κλασικό πρόβλημα ποντεσιόμετρου είναι Σάκη......

Ειδικά σε μίκτες όταν ανεβάζεις το ποντεσιόμετρο τέρμα πάνω αν έχει σκόνη δεν κάνει "γδαρσίματα"? Μάλλον αυτό εννοεί ο φίλος μας.......

----------

